

FinTech Companies vs. Retail Banks, Round 1 - ipedrazas
http://blog.getcrane.com/5-fintech-companies-to-disrupt-retail-banks

======
agonzalezro
Google Banks is something that scares me... A LOT. I use almost all of their
services because I love them, but I don't think that I would go for a bank
account as well.

~~~
ipedrazas
Still, I don't think it's really fair to compare Google or Amazon with startus
like Transferwise or GoCardless

